# Cee Lo Green Changes 'Imagine' Lyrics To 'All Religions' From John Lennon's 'No Relig



## min0 lee (Jan 2, 2012)

YouTube Video











Cee Lo Green Changes 'Imagine' Lyrics To 'All Religions' From John Lennon's 'No Religion' During New Year's Eve Show



> Cee Lo Green's small change to the lyrics to John Lennon's song "Imagine" is causing a very big uproar.
> 
> Charged with singing Lennon's famous solo-era tune on NBC's New Year's Eve show shortly before the ball dropped in Times Square , Green changed the lyrics from "Nothing to kill or die for, And no religion too" to "Nothing to kill or die for, And all religion's true."
> 
> ...


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 2, 2012)

Imagine there's no heaven, it's easy if you try
No people below us, above it's only sky
Imagine all the people
Living for today

Imagine there's no countries, it isn't hard to do
No need to kill or die for and no religions too
Imagine all the people
Living life in peace

You may say I'm a dreamer
But I'm not the only one
I hope someday you'll join us
And the world will live as one
[ From: IMAGINE Lyrics - JOHN LENNON ]

Imagine no possessions I wonder if you can
No need for greed or hunger a brotherhood of man
Imagine all the people
Sharing for the world

You may say I'm a dreamer
But I'm not the only one
I hope someday you'll join us
And the world will live as one

You may say I'm a dreamer
But I'm not the only one
Take my hand and join us
And the world will live, will live as one


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 2, 2012)

I find it very hard to imagine that this green jello guy got a music contract in the first place!


----------



## Curt James (Jan 2, 2012)

If he objected to the lyrics then he should have simply picked _another song._


----------



## MDR (Jan 2, 2012)

What an asshole.  Fuck Cee Lo Green.


----------



## ExLe (Jan 2, 2012)

Cee Lo looks like a creepy troll...

His arms are hella short like a T-rex...

He is short and stubby...

His eyes are always red...

Oh..... and his black...


----------



## Boomer182 (Jan 2, 2012)

Fuck that fat bastard! You don't fuck with lennon. I hope Yoko sues the shit out of his ass.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 2, 2012)

ExLe said:


>



Gay.


----------



## troubador (Jan 2, 2012)

who cares the song sucked to begin with.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 2, 2012)

troubador said:


> who cares the song sucked to begin with.



Why?
That song is still played to this day. Is it the part about no religion?


----------



## Curt James (Jan 2, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 2, 2012)

*Got it wrong the first time.*

Imagine there's no heaven
 it's easy if you try 
No hell below us
Above us only sky
Imagine all the people
Living for today... 

Imagine there's no countries
It isn't hard to do
Nothing to kill or die for
And no religion too
Imagine all the people
Living life in peace... 

You may say I'm a dreamer
But I'm not the only one
I hope someday you'll join us
And the world will be as one 

Imagine no possessions
I wonder if you can
No need for greed or hunger
A brotherhood of man
Imagine all the people
Sharing all the world... 

You may say I'm a dreamer
But I'm not the only one
I hope someday you'll join us
And the world will live as one


----------



## Curt James (Jan 2, 2012)

> The change didn't go unnoticed, and to preempt criticism, he soon tweeted, "Yo I meant no disrespect by changing the lyric guys! *I was trying to say a world were u could believe what u wanted* that's all."



Cee Lo, call your attorney.

*According to Yoko Ono, who controls the rights to John Lennon's music, the most frequent request she gets comes from musicians who want to record this song but change the "No religion, too" lyrics - a request she has always denied.*

So, does this mean you can record any song, but you need special permission to alter the lyrics? Essentially, yes. Alex Holz at the music licensing and royalty service provider Limelight explained to us: "Artists can be afforded 'some' leeway in adapting a track to your band's style (so long as you don't alter the fundamental character of the work), though lyric changes/alterations typically require direct permission from the publisher as a derivative work. Every songwriter/publisher/song is unique and requirements vary."

More @ *Imagine by John Lennon Songfacts*


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 2, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Cee Lo, call your attorney.
> 
> *According to Yoko Ono, who controls the rights to John Lennon's music, the most frequent request she gets comes from musicians who want to record this song but change the "No religion, too" lyrics - a request she has always denied.*
> 
> ...


----------



## ExLe (Jan 2, 2012)

Curt James said:


> YouTube Video


 

Dude could have banged any broad he wanted...

Why the hell did he pick yoko...






She kinda looks like a cross between Michale Jackson and a Mummy...

And couldn't she have afforded some conditioner or better shampoo...


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 2, 2012)

Funny thing is, if his tweet is true, I bet he was saying exactly what Lennon meant in the first place; _"Believe what you want."_


----------



## DOMS (Jan 2, 2012)

troubador said:


> who cares the song sucked to begin with.


No doubt. I liked his work in the Beatles, but I can't stand the waily ass shit that came afterward.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 2, 2012)

ExLe said:


> Dude could have banged any broad he wanted...
> 
> Why the hell did he pick yoko...
> 
> .



The other beatles wondered also.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 2, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 2, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 2, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 2, 2012)

DOMS said:


> No doubt. I liked his work in the Beatles, but I can't stand the waily ass shit that came afterward.



Really? Even these?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 2, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> Really? Even these?


Yes. And for making me watch that crap, I give you this:






YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 2, 2012)

DEao mfo yuck!


----------



## Curt James (Jan 2, 2012)

ALBOB said:


> Funny thing is, if his tweet is true, *I bet he was saying exactly what Lennon meant in the first place;* _"Believe what you want."_



Almost said that exact thing, but then wondered. _Was Lennon an atheist?_ Google offered this:

Lennon read widely on religion, in the 1960s he described himself as atheist; quite a thing to do in 1960s America! Somewhat contrary to this, he strongly believed in "fate"; he thought he'd been fated to be a Beatle. Very successful people often seem to have this kind of belief; simply not believing their luck! 

Later in life he implied a belief in God, the "constant" in his belief was a dislike for organised religions - he felt that religions shut out each others beliefs.

He referred to himself later in life as a "very spiritual person." In his song, "Out the Blue," he thanked the "Lord and Lady" for Yoko. It's been implied that John and Yoko raised Sean with Zen Buddhist concepts.

More @ *Was John Lennon an atheist*



ExLe said:


> Dude could have banged any broad he wanted...
> 
> *Why the hell did he pick yoko...*



_Beauty is in the eye of the beholder._


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 2, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Later in life he implied a belief in God, the "constant" in his belief was a *dislike for organised religions* - he felt that religions shut out each others beliefs.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 2, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Almost said that exact thing, but then wondered. _Was Lennon an atheist?_ Google offered this:
> 
> Lennon read widely on religion, in the 1960s he described himself as atheist; quite a thing to do in 1960s America! Somewhat contrary to this, he strongly believed in "fate"; he thought he'd been fated to be a Beatle. Very successful people often seem to have this kind of belief; simply not believing their luck!
> 
> ...







YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 2, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Cee Lo, call your attorney.
> 
> *According to Yoko Ono, who controls the rights to John Lennon's music, the most frequent request she gets comes from musicians who want to record this song but change the "No religion, too" lyrics - a request she has always denied.*
> 
> ...


 
Cee lo is fucked....that Yoko is one money hungry bitch


----------



## troubador (Jan 2, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> Why?
> That song is still played to this day. Is it the part about no religion?



because it's boring, trite and not true.


----------



## MDR (Jan 2, 2012)

troubador said:


> because it's boring, trite and not true.


 
So are you, but we let you keep posting anyway.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## MDR (Jan 2, 2012)

My parents didn't like John Lennon, either.  For those who don't care for Imagine, I probably don't relate to your generation's music, either.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## MDR (Jan 2, 2012)

John Lennon's music defined a generation.  People can say what they will about him, as he's been dead for over 30 years.  If you don't like his music, I understand.  Great music isn't for everybody.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 2, 2012)

MDR said:


> If you don't like his music, I understand.  Great music isn't for everybody.


Quite the contrary. I like Luciano Pavarotti and BB King.


----------



## MDR (Jan 2, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Quite the contrary. I like Luciano Pavarotti and BB King.


 
Me too.  Perhaps their is a common ground after all.  How do you feel about Miles Davis and The Who?


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jan 2, 2012)

John Lennon is one of the most influential musicians of the last century. That's a fact and not an opinion. 

I've never heard of this C L Green guy and I dont intent to.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 2, 2012)

MDR said:


> Me too.  Perhaps their is a common ground after all.  How do you feel about Miles Davis and The Who?


Miles Davis is a musical god. I've liked what I've heard of The Who, but never activity sought out their music.

Just FYI, my favorite BB King song is _Walkin' and Cryin'_.






YouTube Video


----------



## MDR (Jan 2, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Miles Davis is a musical god. I've liked what I've heard of The Who, but never activity sought out their music.
> 
> Just FYI, my favorite BB King song is _Walkin' and Cryin'_.
> 
> ...


 
Reps to you for loving great music.  Different strokes and all that shit.  BB King is the greatest, and so is Miles.


----------



## MDR (Jan 2, 2012)

BillHicksFan said:


> John Lennon is one of the most influential musicians of the last century. That's a fact and not an opinion.
> 
> I've never heard of this C L Green guy and I dont intent to.


 
You are the man.  I agree 100%


----------



## troubador (Jan 2, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Miles Davis is a musical god.



I'm not a huge jazz fan but Miles is great and I do love the way some of these guys could weave not only a song together but an entire album as a great work of art. Mingus is another one. I've got this album on 180g vinyl and it sounds absolutely magical.





YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2012)

MDR said:


> John Lennon's music defined a generation.  People can say what they will about him, as he's been dead for over 30 years.  If you don't like his music, I understand.  Great music isn't for everybody.



Grew up with the Beatles, Led Zep...who's going to remember Ceelo 10 years from now?
Lucky to have been around music when there was more variation. They played more Jazz, there was funk which was fun to listen too, going on a long bus ride to the beach listening to Cashmere by Led Zep, going to the skating rink and rollerskating to  "Bounce, Rock, Skate, Roll" disco song, going to see the movie Pink Floyd "The Wall" high on LSD, watching the Beatles cartoons, going to clubs and dancing to "ring my bell" watching live Jazz singers but unfortionalty never knew who they were..one singer was Joe Cuba, still seeing the old guard singing dowop on the streets, watching skinny handsome Elvis sing and then sadly watching Fat Elvis sing. Listening to Wolfman Jack and the other guys on WABC radio and Frankie Crocker back when DJ's were good.

Now the stuff played on radio is crap and we have Beiber and Ceelo as top preformers...sucks.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 3, 2012)

troubador said:


> because it's boring, trite and not true.



Obviously you've never had a spiritual experience.
Sorry.


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 3, 2012)

MDR, Min0, owe you two reps. for knowing the difference!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 3, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its not even funny how awful that was

typical...what will they "sample"/ruin next


----------



## maniclion (Jan 3, 2012)

I doubt Lennon would have objected to the changes Cee Lo made.  It goes with how the Dalai Lama views other religions that there is good intentions meant by each one and people shouldn't fight over which is better.  'Imagine' in its self sounds like a Buddhist Sutra...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 3, 2012)

lennon was pretty arrogant...im sure it would bother him the black  fat guy couldnt sing worth a fuck


----------



## DOMS (Jan 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lennon was pretty arrogant...im sure it would bother him the black  fat guy couldnt sing worth a fuck


He's overrated.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 3, 2012)

DOMS said:


> He's overrated.



sure was....but the guy riping him off is laughable...now tell me how the fuck is that guy marketable? america is stupid


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2012)

To be honest I don't even know what songs ceelo sings.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 3, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> To be honest I don't even know what songs ceelo sings.


I was even aware that he existed.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 3, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> To be honest I don't even know what songs ceelo sings.








YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 3, 2012)

"I see you changing the lyrics﻿ to the song I love, and I'm like, "fuck you!"


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 3, 2012)

YouTube Video











Im man enough to admit that this song right here brings tears to my eyes every time I hear it while smoking a blunt. Especially feel bad for the younger generation, fucking backward ass worlds we live in.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 3, 2012)

Cee Lo Green did the Gnarls Barkley thing and before that he was with the  Goody Mob, he has that song Fuck You which isn't horrible.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 5, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For Fuck's sake; I actually decided to watch this.
And I can't believe how much of an attention whore Kathy G. is


----------

